# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] καναρίνι με άλλο καναρίνι

## xarhs

Παιδια οποιος ενδιαφερεται για ανταλλαγη καναρινιων βρηκε τη λυση!!! εγω εχω αρκετα καναρινια κοινα αλλα και ημιαιμα (μισο μωσαικο μισο κοινο). εχω χρονια καναρινια και το μονιμο προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζα ηταν η αποφυγη της αιμομιξιας.... τρ ομως εφτασα να μην μπορω να ζευγαρωσω πολλα καναρινια μου!!!! τα περισσοτερα που εχω ειναι θηλυκα γιατι τα αρσενικα τα εδωσα.... εχω και ασπρες καναρες και αλλα χρωματα πολλυ ομορφα!! ζηταω καναρινι η μωσσαικο η κοινο (κατα προτιμηση μωσσαικο) !!! (περιοχη βολος)   {ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΝΝΗΜΕΝΑ ΤΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ}                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
Σας ευχαριστω!!!!!

----------


## pkstar

Καλησπερα Χαρη!Εχω εγω δυο μικρα κοινα κιτρινα μαλλον αρσενικα και τα δυο
τα οποια ειναι 6-7 μηνων. θα ανταλλασα με δυο θηλυκα λευκα ή ενα λευκο κι ενα σκουροχρωμο αν εχεις!

----------


## pkstar

το ενα ειναι αυτο!

----------


## pkstar

Και το αλλο αυτο

----------


## xarhs

ναι ενδιαφερομαι!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

φιλε γιωργο μπορεις να μου περιγραψεις καποια πραγματα για τα καναρινακια σου(ξεκινησαν ν κελαηδανε?, ειναι δικη σου εκτροφης?, εχουν καποιο ιστορικο νοσηματος?, ειναι αδερφια??, συνθηκες διαβιωσης, προσθετες τροφες που τα ταιζεις , περιποιηση κ.α)  και με τη σειρα μου θα σου πω και εγω για να δουμε αν μπορει να γινει η ανταλλαγη........

----------


## pkstar

Χαρη τα καναρινια ειναι αδερφακια (ενα απο την πρωτη γεννα και ενα απο την δευτερη).
Δεν εχουν κελαιδισει ακομα.Ειναι δικιας μου εκτροφης και δεν εχουν περασει καποια αρρωστια
ουτε αυτα ουτε τα υπολοιπα.Μεχρι πριν δυο εβδομαδες τα ειχα σε κλουβα πτησης μαζι με τα υπολοιπα.
απο τροφη τα κλασικα κελαιδινη,αυγοτροφη,αυγο φρεσκο και χορταρικα.

----------


## xarhs

Ok.... στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι αρσενικα τα καναρινακια ειναι σιγουρο.... η μπορει να ειναι και τα δυο θηλυκα???????

----------


## pkstar

το ενα κατα 99% που το κοιταξα απο κατω πρεπει να ειναι αρσενικο.
Το αλλο επειδη εχει λιγο λιπος στην κοιλια του με μπερδευει αλλα οταν ηταν
περιπου 3 μηνων το ειχα δει να σαλιαριζει οταν ακουγε τα μεγαλα!

----------


## xarhs

τον μπερδεμενο ηχο που κανουν οταν προσπαθουν να κελαηδησουν τον κανουν καθολου????

----------


## pkstar

Αυτη τη στιγμη οχι

----------


## xarhs

εγω γιωργο ενδιαφερομαι  να κανουμε τν ανταλλαγη γιατι εχω μεγαλη ελληψη  απο αρσενικα που να μν εχουν καμια ειδουσ συγγενεια με τα θηλυκα που  θελω να ζευγαρωσω..... ομως στην περιπτωση που τα καναρινακια σου ειναι  θηλυκα αντι να συρρικνωσω το προβλημα μου θα το μεγαλωσω.... ( εγω εχω  και ασπρες καναρες και ολα τα χρωματα , ειναι υγειεστατες ολες τους και  ειναι μαθημενες απο πολλυ μικρες να τρωνε ολα τα αγρια χορτα και τα  φρουτα... και οπως καθε χρονο θα κανουν και αυτες παρα μα παρα πολλα  πουλακια.... ) αλλα πρεπει να σιγουρευτουμε για το φυλλο των καναρινιων  σου για να ξερω κα εγω τι θα παρω.... τελειω φιλικα αμα μπορεις ανεβασε  καμια φωτογραφια στο σχετικο θεμα για να μας βοηθησουν και τα πιο  εμπειρα μελη του forum για τη διαγνωση..... ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## pkstar

το πρωτο καναρινι που ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι ειναι αρσενικο
http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/2263/hpim4795n.jpg
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3584/47954799.jpg

----------


## pkstar

Και το δευτερο που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος
http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/6545/hpim4797.jpg
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4554/47974798.jpg

----------


## xarhs

απο οτι βλεπω πιστευω οτι το ενα ειναι αρσενικο και το αλλο θηλυκο..... ενδιαφερομαι!!!!

----------


## pkstar

Ωραια!!!Αν θες βαλε κι εσυ μερικες φωτο με τα δικα σου!

----------


## xarhs

να τα και τα δικα μου.......................

----------


## pkstar

Πολυ ωραια ολα!Αυτα ομως στις δυο τελευταιες φωτο ειναι τα καλυτερα!!!!

----------


## volaras

χαρη ειμαι απο βολο κ θα ηθελα να βρεθουμε να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις αλλα κ καναρινια ...εχω φιορινο αλλα κ απλα...σαββατο θα ειμαι βολο...μενω χαλκιδα...

----------


## xarhs

αυτα τα δυο που βλεπεις ειναι και τα δυο θηλυκα........ μπορω να σου δωσω και αυτα αμα θελεις αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο ακομα..... εγω τα καναρινια τα εχω στο Αγρινιο και σπουδαζω βολο αλλα πηγαινοερχομαι........ εσυ μπορεις να ερθεις βολο να τα παρεις αμα χρειαστει?????

----------


## volaras

αν θες να δεις φωτο απο ενα φιορινο σκουφατο....μπες αναλλαγη φιορινο με τιμπραντος κ δες

----------


## xarhs

οκ φιλε δημητρη........ οποτε θες να συναντηθουμε και να ανταλλαξουμε και καναρινια γιατι στις μερες μας ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις ατομα που να ασχολουνται με τοσο ενδιαφεροντα χομπυ.... με το καλο να ερθεις!!!!

----------


## pkstar

Εχω φιλο στο Βολο και μπορουμε να κανονισουμε να τα παρει αυτος!

----------


## xarhs

εγω τα καναρινια μπορω να τ εχω απο εβδομαδα εδω στο βολο.... μαλλον τοτε και αργοτερα θα γινει η ανταλλαγη αν συμφωνεις και εσυ

----------


## pkstar

θα πας Βολο απο Αγρινιο?

----------


## xarhs

βολο ειμαι και δεν θα παω αγρινιο εγω.... αλλα θα κανονιστει να ερθουν τα καναρινια

----------


## pkstar

θα τα φερει δικος σου ανθρωπος ή θα τα στειλεις με τα κτελ για παραδειγμα?
Αν τα μεταφερει καποιος δικος σου μπορουμε να βρεθουμε στη Λαμια αφου θα περασει
απο δω για να παει Βολο να μου αφησει τα δικα σου και να του δωσω τα δικα μου να σου τα φερει!

----------


## xarhs

πιθανοτατα θα ερθουν με αμαξι ενος γνωστου μας αλλα επειδη με το ζορι αν θα τα παρει δν μπορω να του πω να σταματησει λαμια...... αλλα υπαρχει μια μικρη περιπτωση να γινει και αυτο που λες αλλα δυσκολο..... αυτος ερχεται παρασκευη μαλλον

----------


## pkstar

θα σου στειλω με π.μ το τηλεφωνο μου να συνεννοηθουμε!!!

----------


## xarhs

οκ....

----------


## xarhs

η αγγελια ισχυει ακομα!!!! ΑΝΑΔΙΑΤΥΠΩΣΗ..(Ανταλλασω και με timbrados αλλα και με μαλινουα αλλα κυριως με μωσσαικο.... αρσενικα)

----------


## xarhs

????????

----------


## volaras

χαρη πατριωτη,εχεις τιμπραντος αρσενικο για ανταλλαγη?η καποιον γνωστο που εχει αυτος και δεχεται ανταλλαγη με φιορινο αρσενικο?θα βρεθουμε αν θες την επομενη κυριακη (18 του μηνος)στο βολο που θα ερθω...να το κανονισουμε...

----------


## xarhs

οχι δυστυχως δε εχω εγω ουτε κανενας που να ξερω tibrado..... εγω εχω μονο κοινα.....

----------


## xarhs

να κλεισει παρακαλω η αγγελια!!!!! προεκυψε σοβαρο προβλημα

----------

